# She thinks she's a cat!



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I was playing with my kitty and well... Molly came in! :


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

That put a smile on my face. Molly looks like she likes the new game than kitty does.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL!! Your kitty is looking at Molly like "uhhh.. thats MY toy!" Cute kitty


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Gibby does this too! Your Molly and the kitty are both adorable!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwww...Molly can't stand that you are playing with anyone but her


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Lily does that too! Drives the cats crazy!


----------

